# Wood Ducks



## summit (Dec 1, 2007)

Has anyone else been seeing more woodies this year?


----------



## summit (Dec 1, 2007)

In the past three years we have started seeing and shooting more latley. This year we have shot eight. Six drakes and sadly two hens. It seems to me that up north they are really taking off.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh no, not the woodie thing again! I see a woodie every time I ........... Oh never mind!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i see one every morning


----------



## summit (Dec 1, 2007)

Boy am I glad to see that people here act like adults rather than children. If anyone has anything halfway decent to say on the topic of wood ducks let me know. If not keep your perverted comments to yourself!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i have hunted hear for two years and havn't even seen any. i have shot a couple in Oregon though


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have always wanted to get a Wood DUCK. I have seen a few before in the park but this year the park is holding about 20 or so, some day I will get me one to put one the wall.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Geez summit, relax alittle people here like to have a little fun you should try it some time.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Summit, are you mad because your wife hasn't seen a wood duck in years?

Has she stopped looking for wood ducks?

I heard they can make wood ducks these days. but on second thought, that is a little childish for someone named summit. 

maybe notsosummit is a better name.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Alright dangerfowl. thats the spirit, great second post.


----------



## Dangerfowl (Dec 6, 2007)

Now I have as many as summit :mrgreen: 

Ill do what i can to keep em rollin


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i see one every morning


Love that one :lol:

This is the first year in the last three I haven't shoot a woodie


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> i see one every morning


That will never get old! :rotfl:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an area that I hunt that just seems prime for one... but all of last year, and so far in three trips this year, haven't seen one. One day maybe.... I've heard up north (even out of state) has tons of wood ducks. 8) 

Perverts.... man some of you heathens will never be temple worthy!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Perverts.... man some of you heathens will never be temple worthy!! :wink: :lol:


i'm not mormon


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Duurty1 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Perverts.... man some of you heathens will never be temple worthy!! :wink: :lol:
> ...


Well I never. I didn't realize they aloud your type on this website. :wink:


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

While we're on the subject... I hear that 'redhead' is the best tasting duck! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

in my opinion redheads are the best


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

spiraleyes said:


> While we're on the subject... I hear that 'redhead' is the best tasting duck! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Some people prefer the spooners!!!! :lol:

To the original question, yes I have seen a few this year. Most were coming up on small ponds & streams while deer & elk hunting. I missed a shot on a nice woodie drake about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I fell in Love with A redhead once . They cause Bluebill be careful!


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Slipknot said:


> I fell in Love with A redhead once . They cause Bluebill be careful!


HAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

